# JBS's Dirty Family Secrets



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope this type of news will improve the American Beef markets.

https://www.agweb.com/article/dirty-family-secret-is-behind-jbss-20-billion-buying-spree-blmg/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Appears to be business as usual. The last ten years they've bought the majority of animals here.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how many were bribed here in the U.S.? It has always been obvious there was market manipulation. JBS is a snake in the grass.

We are still buying 2,500 tons per month of Brazilian fresh beef. Why? (Don't answer)



> "Not only was JBS able to make purchases for loans secured with bribes, they were able to jump into the U.S. cattle market and outbid potential U.S. investors for these assets," he said. "Through ill-gotten means, JBS has been able to gain control of a large portion of the U.S. cattle industry.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I dont understand the immunity. To me its just another level of corruption offered too often.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

South America has always operated that way and they always will.....and you might as well add Latin America and Mexico. The US is getting pretty corrupt too....so what's a fella to do?

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Find the least corrupt place to live........................... oh wait, is that even possible??? My Dad used to say "what's this world coming to", lucky for him he doesn't have to see it.

Larry


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

r882230 come down to oz corruption not the problem poloticians are.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JBS selling cattle feeding operations.

http://www.greeleytribune.com/news/business/jbs-usa-to-sell-its-us-cattle-feeding-operations/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Teslan said:


> JBS selling cattle feeding operations.
> 
> http://www.greeleytribune.com/news/business/jbs-usa-to-sell-its-us-cattle-feeding-operations/


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

